# Look what just arrived! RC71B Backlit Genie Remote



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Ordered Tuesday and it arrived today. Pretty nifty. Slightly heavier than the RC71. $25 at directv.com. Hopefully Solid Signal will have it for less sometime soon.








Edit: RC71 is on right for comparison. RC71B's buttons are gray/translucent when not backlit.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice. If they added a STOP button it would be perfect for my home.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally!!! wondering how the battery will hold vs the non lighted one. let us know.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it motion (i.e. pick it up) activated? Or do you have to press any button to get it to light up?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Finally!!! wondering how the battery will hold vs the non lighted one. let us know.


It's pretty terrible on the 71 so hopefully this is better.



mrdobolina said:


> Is it motion (i.e. pick it up) activated? Or do you have to press any button to get it to light up?


It's just like the RC6x backlit remotes...you press a button on the side to turn the feature on or off. Once on you just press a button and it lights up.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Nice. If they added a STOP button it would be perfect for my home.


And format.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason Whiddon said:


> And format.


and dont forget PIP


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Finally!!! wondering how the battery will hold vs the non lighted one. let us know.


Update on the battery life:

I put in a set of Eneloop rechargeables in the remote when I got it and tonight I received a "battery low" warning. So uhh....

The batteries I put in the remote had never been used so maybe they had a poor charge from the factory. I just charged a set fully and now we'll see how these do once I place them in.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

NR4P said:


> Nice. If they added a STOP button it would be perfect for my home.


I don't miss that button, as I never used it. Is there some function that cannot be done a different way with the same result?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I don't miss that button, as I never used it. Is there some function that cannot be done a different way with the same result?


Everyone uses their remotes differently. But it seems dtv knows very few ever used stop.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JBv said:


> Update on the battery life:
> 
> I put in a set of Eneloop rechargeables in the remote when I got it and tonight I received a "battery low" warning. So uhh....
> 
> ...


Wow, changing batteries every 3 days would be a non starter for me.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JBv said:


> Update on the battery life:
> 
> I put in a set of Eneloop rechargeables in the remote when I got it and tonight I received a "battery low" warning. So uhh....
> 
> ...


Pay close attention to the specs of the rechargeable batteries vs the alkaline vs the lithium batteries.
All of the rechargeable batteries that I have ever had start off with less electricity / voltage than any other and for this reason I believe they run down to an unusable level very quickly. For something with heavy / sustained use I would use the lithium batteries.
The rechargeable batteries are also varied in their life, time to recharge, number of recharges capable of , etc.
http://www.energizer.com/batteries/rechargeable-batteries/Pages/default.aspx

For this very reason I gradually moved away from the rechargeable batteries all together for this type of item use.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Nice. If they added a STOP button it would be perfect for my home.


If it had a stop button I'd buy one and use it all the time. But until it gets a stop button I'll stick with my Harmony.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I don't miss that button, as I never used it. Is there some function that cannot be done a different way with the same result?


Here we go again.... Yes, there is a function that cannot be done without a stop button. That function, get this, is called STOP.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Here we go again.... Yes, there is a function that cannot be done without a stop button. That function, get this, is called STOP.


There are other ways to get the recording to STOP. I know you are passionate about its removal, but......


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> There are other ways to get the recording to STOP. I know you are passionate about its removal, but......


No there aren't. Your "ways" do not in any way shape or form "stop" anything.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RED button for STOP. DASH button for PIP. Problem solved.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> RED button for STOP. DASH button for PIP. Problem solved.


Dash won't work for PIP, we've been over this.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Dash won't work for PIP, we've been over this.


I know I know I know, hence the 5 smiley faces.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Wow, changing batteries every 3 days would be a non starter for me.


Me as well! I'll see how this charged to 100% set does. If it lasts four days I'll switch it with alkalines and see how they do.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think I've changed the batteries in a RC64 since I added a HR20 to the bedroom in 2008. Now 3 DVRs there.

Wife did mention the other day that they may need changing!


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd like to know if the "input" button has been fixed for RVU systems. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> No there aren't. Your "ways" do not in any way shape or form "stop" anything.


What is it you wish to stop, then? To what "ways" do you refer? Why is "stop" in quotes??

One can stop the playing of a recording by hitting a channel number; by going to List and choosing another recording; by turning off the DVR. Some consider Pause the equivalent of Stop, but not me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> What is it you wish to stop, then? To what "ways" do you refer? Why is "stop" in quotes??
> 
> One can stop the playing of a recording by hitting a channel number; by going to List and choosing another recording; by turning off the DVR. Some consider Pause the equivalent of Stop, but not me.


Or just hit exit, as that stops playback, which is how I have always done it myself. But the fact is, its not quite the same, especially if you started playing from more info in the playlist. There is no direct replacement for stop unfortunately, and while i couldn't care less some do. It and separate play and pause buttons are buttons that i think they screwed up removing. Stop was great for stopping recordings in the playlist. It could have been used for deletion of programs instead of red button too. It also was good for deleting things i the to do list too for those that use that. (although i almost never did, i don't get why people want fast access to that anyway in general) I also think they needed one more color button at least, but alas, they didn't care what i thought and went by what people actually used rather than thinking about how people would use the buttons if they did things more efficiently in the first place.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Dash won't work for PIP, we've been over this.


Well it could work just fine if they made press and hold dash what dash is today...

Alas, there's a ton of stuff they could do that would make everything easier to use and less button presses away, but alas....


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> What is it you wish to stop, then? To what "ways" do you refer? Why is "stop" in quotes??
> 
> One can stop the playing of a recording by hitting a channel number; by going to List and choosing another recording; by turning off the DVR. Some consider Pause the equivalent of Stop, but not me.


How many times do you have to be told??? Your options do not act as a stop button, they just go to another process. What's wrong with us wanting stop that keeps you up in arms???

Yeah, I'm gonna turn off my DVR every time I want to stop a recording.... Get real.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> I don't think I've changed the batteries in a RC64 since I added a HR20 to the bedroom in 2008. Now 3 DVRs there.
> 
> Wife did mention the other day that they may need changing!


Wow, I wear out the buttons on the remotes in about 2-3 years and replace batteries about every 10 months. I just recently bought 2 of the RC66X models to be ready for when my 2 RC65RX remotes die. One of them is already doing the double hit of the buttons when I press it. Of course this might just be me being old. LOL


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> How many times do you have to be told??? Your options do not act as a stop button, they just go to another process. What's wrong with us wanting stop that keeps you up in arms???
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna turn off my DVR every time I want to stop a recording.... Get real.


Nothing is wrong with anyone wanting any specific button action. But becoming defensive and then offensive over someone delving into the matter isn't right.

Going to another process? Well, yes, that would seem to be the whole point. So, what process do you want to go to after you hit Stop?

And, yes, I left out Exit. Thanks, Inky.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I still have the old receivers and remotes that I use but I think I can see why many are upset that the Stop button is gone.
When I press the Stop button on the old remote I get a menu to:
Resume
Start Over
Keep
Delete
Record Series
Other Showings
Done

Any other method of "Stopping" a recording does not give you that Menu of Choices of what is next.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Nothing is wrong with anyone wanting any specific button action. But becoming defensive and then offensive over someone delving into the matter isn't right.
> 
> Going to another process? Well, yes, that would seem to be the whole point. So, what process do you want to go to after you hit Stop?
> 
> And, yes, I left out Exit. Thanks, Inky.


I get defensive when attacked, live with it. No sense arguing this with you. Been there done that, you won't listen.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I still have the old receivers and remotes that I use but I think I can see why many are upset that the Stop button is gone.
> When I press the Stop button on the old remote I get a menu to:
> Resume
> Start Over
> ...


Yup, and that's just few examples.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> I still have the old receivers and remotes that I use but I think I can see why many are upset that the Stop button is gone.
> When I press the Stop button on the old remote I get a menu to:
> Resume
> Start Over
> ...


if you press "resume" or start Over" on that menu screen and then press "back" (left) you will be taken back to that same menu screen.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> I get defensive when attacked, live with it. No sense arguing this with you. Been there done that, you won't listen.


I haven't attacked you, and I am not looking for an argument; just clarification: What is it you normally want to achieve after pushing the Stop button?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

RunnerFL isn't the only one that isn't happy about the "missing" {STOP} button. I've been using the RC71 as long as anyone and it's the #1 thing I don't like about it. 

Yes there are ways to work around it but there is NOTHING that does what the {STOP} button did.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> RunnerFL isn't the only one that isn't happy about the "missing" {STOP} button. I've been using the RC71 as long as anyone and it's the #1 thing I don't like about it.
> 
> Yes there are ways to work around it but there is NOTHING that does what the {STOP} button did.


Yes! That is the problem, work arounds are no replacement for a STOP button. I love the RC71 remote, I dislike intensely that it does not have a stop button, so put me on the STOP side of the discussion (as if it mattered) :bang


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I totally support the wishes of those who want it, but it's gone, folks, gone, gone, gone. 

Hitting Stop does offer different choices than other methods of stopping the play, but don't the other methods allow one to proceed via a slightly different route? With same number of button pushes, perhaps one more?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I totally support the wishes of those who want it, but it's gone, folks, gone, gone, gone.


No it's not gone. It's on older remotes that still work with the Genie and universal remotes. DirecTV could bring it back and, as suggested, make the red button stop. You just want it gone so you "win".


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> Wow, I wear out the buttons on the remotes in about 2-3 years and replace batteries about every 10 months. I just recently bought 2 of the RC66X models to be ready for when my 2 RC65RX remotes die. One of them is already doing the double hit of the buttons when I press it. Of course this might just be me being old. LOL


I've managed to keep the remotes going for nearly 7 years by routine cleaning (first time for each remote gets a disabling of the "active key." I'm wondering - can't quite make out all the buttons in the attached photos - is the new remote missing the dreaded "active" key? If so, then there's at least one great big* plus*.

I don't think double button pushes is necessarily from "being old," These HRs act up sometimes when they get a SW update and don't get properly flushed right away, and in my experience "double pushes" is a symptom that seems to clear up. (Although I haven't completely ruled out RF interference, yet. Maybe just a "dirty" remote. Should be easy to tell if you've got a new one to test it with...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correct, RC71 do not have the active button


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I've managed to keep the remotes going for nearly 7 years by routine cleaning (first time for each remote gets a disabling of the "active key." I'm wondering - can't quite make out all the buttons in the attached photos - is the new remote missing the dreaded "active" key? If so, then there's at least one great big* plus*.
> 
> I don't think double button pushes is necessarily from "being old," These HRs act up sometimes when they get a SW update and don't get properly flushed right away, and in my experience "double pushes" is a symptom that seems to clear up. (Although I haven't completely ruled out RF interference, yet. Maybe just a "dirty" remote. Should be easy to tell if you've got a new one to test it with...


They are too cheap to clean. I got the 2 new ones on Ebay for $4.80 each, including shipping.

The RC71 does not have the Active Button. I bought one of the RC71s a few months ago to look at and to help my friend that has a new Genie and her system came with this remote. Same thing, it was very cheap on Ebay or Amazon to have to look at and play with. I never did get it to operate my TVs, much less my Yamaha Surround Sound system.

You can download a manual for the RC71 here and take a good look at it.
https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3669/related/1/session/L2F2LzEvdGltZS8xNDAzNTc1MzM3L3NpZC9sdmlidEFYbA%3D%3D


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I wonder if the RC71 remote can work like the old remotes, when I want to change volume controls from a soundbar to TV and vice versa, using the #993 Volume down or Select method (code already on remote)? but since it doesn't have the slider for AV1/2, Or does that work in the remote setup menu? I know there's a point remote method instead of pressing codes manually by search, But it only works on the HR24 with RC66 remote but not on HR44, I'm guessing the RC71 works the same way as the RC66 in that respect.
Not sure how I can operate both soundbar and TV with no AV selection.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Not sure how I can operate both soundbar and TV with no AV selection.


You can't, unless you go through menu to change the volume lock device


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

acostapimps said:


> I wonder if the RC71 remote can work like the old remotes, when I want to change volume controls from a soundbar to TV and vice versa, using the #993 Volume down or Select method (code already on remote)? but since it doesn't have the slider for AV1/2, Or does that work in the remote setup menu? I know there's a point remote method instead of pressing codes manually by search, But it only works on the HR24 with RC66 remote but not on HR44, I'm guessing the RC71 works the same way as the RC66 in that respect.
> Not sure how I can operate both soundbar and TV with no AV selection.


You can operate soundbar volume only. This is how I use mine. Just go through volume lock settings in the remotes menu.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> They are too cheap to clean. I got the 2 new ones on Ebay for $4.80 each, including shipping.
> 
> The RC71 does not have the Active Button. I bought one of the RC71s a few months ago to look at and to help my friend that has a new Genie and her system came with this remote. Same thing, it was very cheap on Ebay or Amazon to have to look at and play with. I never did get it to operate my TVs, much less my Yamaha Surround Sound system.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's almost cheap enough to don't even bother changing the batteries! (Some stores are still getting between $30.00 and $40.00 for older replacement - not even RF or backlit - remotes off the shelf.)

Thanks for the link . I'm sure not gonna be in any kind of a hurry to use the RC71. No Genie, yet, anyway, but I'd miss the "back" button as much as Runner misses the "stop" button, which I'd miss as well. (Left arrow is not the same thing!)

Tried doing the ip thing with an old smartphone and (free version) of app that resembles RC6--. Response is excellent, but found I miss not having to look at it all the time thereby making that method less useful to me. Only real plus (other than quick response) with this method is dedicated slow-mo button, but I don't use that dvr feature often enough to justify it.

I should also mention that two of my old remotes received modifications to "beef" them up during their first cleaning, making them worth hanging onto a bit longer. (Knowledge gained from the "tech bits" they used to air on the Science Channel a few years ago.)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do tell! Do tell! 

I find it makes sense to have all remotes the same, so the buttons all do the same, in the same physical location. No lights needed. 

And the '71 does have a Skip Back button, as well as Prev. Channel button.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Do tell! Do tell!
> 
> I find it makes sense to have all remotes the same, so the buttons all do the same, in the same physical location. No lights needed.
> 
> And the '71 does have a Skip Back button, as well as Prev. Channel button.


That was one more plus in favor of the smartphone app that I tried, (as far as button placement being nearly identical to the RC6-- remotes), but in addition to scrolling to access the entire remote (might fit on a pad) theres obviously no tactile feel of the buttons as far as location. Yeah, the phone vibrates little bit with each button push to know it was pushed, but using the app requires always looking to know exactly where your fingertips are in relation to the keys, And I want to keep my eyes on the TV screen, not look down at the remote all the time.

As far as modifications to the RCs themselves, I combined two different "tech bits." One was specifically for infra red remotes, and the other was to extend the RF range of a car keychain remote, which I tried to apply to the RF portion of the RC. I only needed the infra red for my AVR to control volume, since it was placed at a funny low angle, but there always seemed to be trouble with reliable RF even though the HR was only in the next room.

Suffice it to say the IR mod involves putting a shiny reflector behind the IR LEDs to increase their effectiveness. I made mine out of foil and tried to tape it in without shorting out the leads. It held up for a couple of cleanings, then fell out and I was too lazy to put it back in, but regretted not putting it in as soon as I used it again. It had neither the range nor the tolerance for angles w/o the reflector. On hindsight maybe I could've done something with a plastic flashlight reflector that might've been sturdier.

On the RF side, lets just say that involves soldering a small piece of wire to a metal component on the circuit board. I never really tested out the actual range to know if it made a difference. I wish I could remember the name of those tech spots, but I think the guy had a website and maybe You Tube videos. Some searching might get you more specific instructions for these attempted mods.

For the final attempt at more "power" I tried using a rechargable lithium ion battery (higher voltage) paired with a AA dummy. After I'd done all that, for a few days at least it really seemed like I had a Super Remote. Only thing for sure I know is the IR reflector _did_ make a definite difference. I still find that antenna or no, DVR doesn't respond if the plasma panel gets in the way of its location sometimes. But works great from two floors up or almost any other location in the building.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Neat stuff; thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Solid Signal has a daily deal for the backlit RC71 today only.

I'm tempted to get one...


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> The RC71 does not have the Active Button. I bought one of the RC71s a few months ago to look at and to help my friend that has a new Genie and her system came with this remote. Same thing, it was very cheap on Ebay or Amazon to have to look at and play with. I never did get it to operate my TVs, much less my Yamaha Surround Sound system.


Remote for my shiny new HR44 upgrade freebie says RC72. Not backlit [unless there's a hidden button somewhere] and I like it just fine.

I can find a couple of quibbles - but, just wanted to note I had no problem getting it talk to my Yamaha YSP800 sound bar.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ed Campbell said:


> Remote for my shiny new HR44 upgrade freebie says RC72. Not backlit [unless there's a hidden button somewhere] and I like it just fine.
> 
> I can find a couple of quibbles - but, just wanted to note I had no problem getting it talk to my Yamaha YSP800 sound bar.


If the remote was backlit it would probably have a "B" after the number.
Interesting that it is an RC72. This is the first that I have heard of one of these.
The older remotes that were backlit have the button on the side to turn the backlit feature on and off.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ed Campbell said:


> Remote for my shiny new HR44 upgrade freebie says RC72. Not backlit [unless there's a hidden button somewhere] and I like it just fine.
> 
> I can find a couple of quibbles - but, just wanted to note I had no problem getting it talk to my Yamaha YSP800 sound bar.


Here are the details

*The Details:*
· The RC72 is identical to the RC71 in design and functionality.
· The difference? RC72 has extra IR TV programming codes.
· Toshiba RVU must have RC72 (can be shipped to customer) and will not program to the RC71.

*More Information:*
· Both remotes get their TV codes from the receiver when paired in RF.


----------

